
Programming Principles by Alan Turing - __marks
http://www.alanturing.net/turing_archive/archive/m/m01/M01-066.html
======
__marks
I'm used to thinking of Mr. Turing as a mathematician deeply interested in
automating computation, less so as a programmer slogging out code. It's
heartwarming to see his hard-won tips to other programmers from ~1950, and
they are remarkably relevant today. e.g....

\----

A balance must always be struck between the following incompatible desires:

    
    
      * To carry the process through as fast as possible
    
      * To use as little storage space as possible
    
      * To finish the programming as quickly as possible
    
      * To achieve the maximum possible accuracy
    

\----

1\. Make a plan 2\. Break the problem down 3\. Do the programming of the new
subroutines 4\. Program the main routine

\----

